# Quality stud finder??



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone make a good quality stud finder anymore? I can only find cheapie stud finders in the stores, and they just don't cut it....


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I use the one God gave me. Some people call it a knuckle


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

They really work!:thumbup: 

View attachment 5510


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's my stud finder.:laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I use an old zircon. Shows the edges of the stud with a light. Works well. I think it's obsolete. Spending more money really won't get you a better one. The technology for this stuff is old, cheap, and works.


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a friend who is a doctor. She uses one of those reflex hammers to find studs!

I was just hoping there is something that can actually handle being dropped occasionally and the like. Maybe there will be a good built-in stud finder on my next cell phone.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

I use a mirror. :cheesygri


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

You guys are great...


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

In plaster and lath (where no stud finder works well) and with metal studs, the cow magnets are about the best thing going. It will stick through the drywall onto the metal stud, and will stick to the metallic lath nails at each stud. If you're perceptive, you can sometimes see the nails in the baseboard into each stud, even with very old construction. 

Cow magnets, available at feed stores and places like Tractor Supply:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If you're dealing with construction that you're pretty sure is on 16" centers, you can remove one of the switch or receptacle box covers, and slip something along each side to probe which side the stud is on. Measure off that mark.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Like what MD Shunk said, a magnet is the best bet.

In leiu of a "cow" magnet, c.h. hanson sells a product called "Stud 4 Sure". This is what I use and it works flawlessly.

http://www.amazon.com/Stud-Finder-STUD-4-SURE/dp/B00065DP74

Anyone who's every seen me use this thing trys to swipe it on me.


----------



## canuck88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Stud 4 sure is a great product - gets my vote


----------

